# NEED HELP THIS IS SCARRY



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am scared so badly.

Two days ago i started low carb diet,i eat around 20 carbs 200 grams of protein adn around 50-70 fat(more or less)

I eat only chicken,turkey,eggs,cottage cheese and alot of fish

The scarry part started today,i am feeling sick(wich is normal for few days until the body adapts i understand that) but the scarry part starts now...I got this strange feeling in my penis,its like i cant get full hard erection and it dosent feel numb but strange,like i dont feel it full. My erection is not 100% and i cant get an erection anytime i whant(wich was easy before)...I am only 18 years old and this scares me! When i get and erection i can ejaculate normaln,but as i said it feels strange like my penis is half numb WTF! is becuz i dont get carbs? becuz i did read somewhere that carbs are VERY important for sexual function,iff so WTF shud i do? i whant to shredd that last body fat but how iff i feel so ****ed up? i wud rather be liek i am now and feel normal then be ripped and numb down there....I order some multi vitamins and vitamin C,wud that help? i also drink around 6-10 liters of water a day and i go peeing very often,has that something to do with it? 2 days ago everything was normal...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried watching gay porn? That may help.


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

Its no funny really


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd go doctors pal don't sound to good that mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i only got as far as "but the scary part starts now" then thought im more than likely wasting my time, so sorry i cant be of help but im sure plenty on here will


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

doubt its to do with the low carb unless your really f*ckin tired from the lack of carbs and cant muster the energy to get a proper hard on


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

i am tired,and i feel like i have a cold,but i dont,but i can function normaln in the gym tho,maybe my system got shocked?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

on another post you said you ran a cycle of test c, when was this ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

but seriously... don't worry about it. Erections cum and go. You get days when it just doesn't want to cum out and play, just don't think about it so much.

You'll be w4nking in no time mate  I'll send you pics of my bicep pose if that helps?


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

and i dont really have the sexual desire like it was 2 days ago...i was hard in the morning tho


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

well i hope everything come back again lol

i will give it a few days and will see what happens...but iff it is really the low carb diet,fk it i wud rather be fat and potent then ripped and impotent...


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> on another post you said you ran a cycle of test c, when was this ?


i got tested tested after i was done with it and PCT and i had above normal test and everything


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

allegralol said:


> i wud rather be fat and potent then ripped and impotent...


It's a paradox: fat and potent (no girls want you), ripped and impotent (girls want you).


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

rectus said:


> It's a paradox: fat and potent (no girls want you), ripped and impotent (girls want you).


lol : D fked up world we are living in


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

i did found on other forums people have the same problem,their penis "dosent responed" good to keto diets aswell,maybe i am just nto made to be cutt : (


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

allegralol said:


> i did found on other forums people have the same problem,their penis "dosent responed" good to keto diets aswell,maybe i am just nto made to be cutt : (


I'm on keto and I have an erection right now. Must be all the talk of cocks...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Could be just tiredness that caused it from the body adjusting (like ypu acknowledged in your post) followed by stressing/anxiety/obsessing bout a hard on. The mind can be your enemy sometimes mate.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

allegralol said:


> i got tested tested after i was done with it and PCT and i had above normal test and everything


Did you get tested before you ran your cycle?


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

Mish said:


> Did you get tested before you ran your cycle?


yes i did,i did everything the doctor said i shud and i followed he sinstructions,he said am fully recovered now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i find it hard to beleive its related to diet.. with only 2 days change...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Did your doctor advise you to run a cycle? Are you in the UK?


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> i find it hard to beleive its related to diet.. with only 2 days change...


dude i dont know whats the problem then,i am 18 years old,my blood presure is near to perfect,i am totally healthy(at least thats what the doctor said,he was rather impressed)i dont drink i dont smoke,noone im my family had any sexual disfuntion problems,i never had any problems till 2 days ago,i cud get hard on anything that walked...its a shock to me and i cant relate to anything,last time (w weeks ago)i checked my self i was in perfect shape..


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

Mish said:


> Did your doctor advise you to run a cycle? Are you in the UK?


ofc he didnt advice me lol but i had to get in top shape,and i wud do it anyways so he monitored everything


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate, becasue you cut out carbs (50-100g carbs ?) for 2 days wont give you ED and a weird feeling in your willy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> i find it hard to beleive its related to diet.. with only 2 days change...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


ur growing on me bro

:whistling:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop feeding ur c0ck carbs


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to have this problem. I bought a c0ck ring and took out my butt plug. Shaved all my pubes off,inc bum and sack and now I get proper porno stiffies


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

The best thing you can do mate,don't wear any underware for a week,try and get as much cold air into your pants for a while as possable,better still try a kilt,great for stimulation,and look at pictures of Jimmy Savell,


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dont worrk mate. Its more than likely mind over matter. Bcoz ur worring about it so much its having a major effect.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> ur growing on me bro
> 
> :whistling:


I can tell proud of you i am (in Yoda voice) LOL


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

allegralol said:


> ,noone im my family had any sexual disfuntion problems,


Ask your family about there erection disfunction often?


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

i just came from the doctor...he said that i had to much sexual interactions lately...my penis got swolen and it hurts becuz i had to much sex+i was to much masturbating....he said it will be normal in couple of weeks when the body recovers...wtf i didnt know this cud happen...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Would also explain your hurting elbow and the need to buy a new blow up doll. :thumbup:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh ffs, you set this all up so you could show off that you've been getting shed loads of sex!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

rectus said:


> Oh ffs, you set this all up so you could show off that you've been getting shed loads of sex!


With sheep no doubt!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

heres suggestion ,as you have only been on this diet a few days - go back to how you were eating before and see if the problem resolves itself ?

other than that, stop playing with yourself for 5 mins or you will be posting that you are going blind aswell since you started the diet.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

She going to have to learn no biting,,,

Remedy=a bunch of asda bananas,,,,and practice makes perfect

last resort= down to the dentist for teeth pulling.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Have you tried a pokey bum w4nk???

Always works for me when mr floppy comes to visit !!


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

pugster said:


> heres suggestion ,as you have only been on this diet a few days - go back to how you were eating before and see if the problem resolves itself ?
> 
> other than that, stop playing with yourself for 5 mins or you will be posting that you are going blind aswell since you started the diet.


yea he said to abort the diet and try to give it a rest down there for a while...i was overtraining+played to much with my ****er+new diet etc etc its a shock and my energy focuses on other places and its simply not possible for me to have 100% sexual activity right now,exact doctors quote


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

rectus said:


> Oh ffs, you set this all up so you could show off that you've been getting shed loads of sex!


why wud this eaven be important...not that you know me IRL lol what i say here dosent eaven matter noone knows me,so why wud i brag about my sex live behind a username and feel good about it?i just whanted some help,from what i see i posted on the right forum section,i was scared and didnt know where to come,i just whant to share my storys so other people can avoid my mistakes


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Diagnosed with Over-w*nking Syndrome.

Case closed.

You don't need to "share your storys". Slapping your chod until it dies on you isn't a mistake. It's a perversion.

BTW. I'll bet your next thread is about failing eyesight and hairy palms.


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

you make me look like a freak,i do have a GF you know...i am not just wan.king the hell out of me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

What does "GF" stand for?

Gripping fist?


----------



## allegralol (Nov 2, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> What does "GF" stand for?
> 
> Gripping fist?


**** you


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder why the word censor is censoring out "love"


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think it did.

I reckon he has repetitive strain injury and it caused him to hit the * button repeatedly.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Wowsers dude, that is scary, sorry I can't help, but someone on here will come along soon, good luck


----------

